# Finally got a chance to try out my Outty after the build



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I finally for the first time got to take this bike out to Mel's in Crosby and put it to the test. All I have to say about this outlander is WOW. I'm so impressed with every single thing about this bike. It's like riding a Cadillac on steroids. I was often picking the worst lines just to test the bike and it just kept on pulling through. 

There really is something extra rewarding about building a bike to be your own in the garage and understanding how everything works vs having some shop do it all for you. All the mods I installed worked perfectly. The Visco QE is awesome! I'm very impressed.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good and that second pic looks like it was fun to clean.....looks like that sticky clay muck we got here in Florida


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

awesome. love your bike! i want one lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

@ Tx Aviator....you'll have to give me a shout when yall make trips to Mel's or DSO (<if it ever re-opens), IF I'm off we'll try to come out and ride with yall. We are due for a ride again in the next month or so anyhow.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Your bike sir is BADASS!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like she performs as good as she looks!


----------

